# Programmation mac - Quels livres pour apprendre?



## ansadajl (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Développeur Java (J2ee) depuis quelques années, je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro et je souhaiterais me mettre à la programmation d'applis Iphone.
Pouvez-vous m'indiquer quels sont les ouvrages intéressants pour commencer mon apprentissage?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2010)

la barriere de la langue et maitriser xcode et compiler linker, debugger, allocation memoire et autre.

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-C-Mac-Dave-Mark/dp/1430218096
http://pragprog.com/screencasts/v-bdobjc/coding-in-objective-c-2-0

http://developer.apple.com/library/.../ObjectiveC/Introduction/introObjectiveC.html

http://developer.apple.com/library/...rence/ObjCRuntimeRef/Reference/reference.html

http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/DeveloperTools/gcc-4.2.1/gcc/

http://developer.apple.com/library/...ion/Conceptual/CFMemoryMgmt/CFMemoryMgmt.html

http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/MemoryMgmt/MemoryMgmt.html


http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc.ddi0344herrata01/index.html

SDK

http://developer.apple.com/library/...ogrammingGuide/Introduction/Introduction.html

http://pragprog.com/titles/amiphd/iphone-sdk-development

MVC

http://pragprog.com/screencasts/v-bdiphone/writing-your-first-iphone-application

http://developer.apple.com/library/...tual/MobileHIG/Introduction/Introduction.html

LE DEPARD

http://pragprog.com/titles/bdcora/core-animation-for-mac-os-x-and-the-iphone


----------



## ansadajl (30 Septembre 2010)

Ok, merci pour ces liens,
ce livre peut il faire l'affaire egalement?
http://www.amazon.fr/Programmation-...r_1_3?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285834106&sr=8-3


----------



## tatouille (30 Septembre 2010)

oui pour le Desktop certains l'aiment beaucoup, pour ma part je n'y avais pas trouvé un grand interet car etant deja plus loin que le bouquin quand j'ai commence a le lire, je trouve qu'il y a maintenant de bien meilleur auteur et ecrivain, qualité du code fourni organisation du livre ecetera Bill Dudney reste un bien meilleur ecrivain, mais beaucoup  moins debutant debutant, si tu veux commencer sur l'iphone le livre sur la SDK de la l'iphone est bien plus pertinant.


----------



## ansadajl (30 Septembre 2010)

mais donc pour un débutant ça reste quand même une bonne approche?


----------



## ntx (30 Septembre 2010)

ansadajl a dit:


> ce livre peut il faire l'affaire egalement?
> http://www.amazon.fr/Programmation-...r_1_3?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285834106&sr=8-3


C'est un bon bouquin pour commencer en Cocoa sur Mac OSX - pour l'iPhone ??? - et comprendre sa philosophie. Il est vrai qu'il n'aborde que les bases, mais il faut bien commencer par quelque chose. A l'époque où j'ai débuté, j'y ai appris pas mal de choses, mieux expliquées que dans beaucoup de docs Apple


----------



## Céroce (1 Octobre 2010)

Ça reste un livre indispensable pour apprendre Cocoa sous Mac OS X.
Par contre, le développement iPhone n'y est pas abordé. On passe facilement du dev OS X au dev iPhone, mais peut-être existe-t-il un livre plus adapté si tu veux développer uniquement pour iOS.


----------



## ansadajl (1 Octobre 2010)

Mon but est d'apprendre principalement le développement pour Iphone, mais je me doute que pour cela il me faut apprendre les bases. Et comme j'ignore quelles sont les bases à apprendre... 
C'est donc pour ça que dans un premier temps il me faut trouver un livre pour bien débuter.


----------



## ansadajl (7 Octobre 2010)

J'ai acheté le livre de Hillegass : Programmation cocoa sous mac os x. 
Une petite question me vient à l'esprit après quelques jours de lecture, est ce le bon ouvrage pour se former à la programmation iOS? C'est à dire, les sujets et techniques abordés se retrouvent il dans la programmation pour iphone?
Ou faut il que je passe directement à un livre traitant spécifiquement de la prog Iphone?

Merci!
*
*


----------



## ntx (7 Octobre 2010)

La philosophie de fonctionnement de Cocoa est la même sur Mac OSX et sur iOS.


----------



## kissscoool (8 Octobre 2010)

ansadajl a dit:


> J'ai acheté le livre de Hillegass : Programmation cocoa sous mac os x.
> Une petite question me vient à l'esprit après quelques jours de lecture, est ce le bon ouvrage pour se former à la programmation iOS? C'est à dire, les sujets et techniques abordés se retrouvent il dans la programmation pour iphone?
> Ou faut il que je passe directement à un livre traitant spécifiquement de la prog Iphone?
> 
> ...



Bin c'est à dire que tu aurais été plus inspiré d'acheter celui-ci du même auteur : http://www.amazon.fr/iPhone-Program...6242/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286511294&sr=8-1
Certes, il est en anglais, mais l'informatique et l'anglais sont intimement liés. 
Le truc est que même si les bases (langage et philosophie) sont les mêmes entre Mac OS et iOS, le livre ici te permettra de te familiariser avec les frameworks les plus fréquemment utilisés, mais aussi à réagir aux événements multi-touchs, jouer avec l'accéléromètre, etc Plein de choses spécifiques à l'iPhone.
Bon leur livre date d'avant iOS 4, mais ça fourni déjà une énorme base.


----------

